# Campus Police Officer II (2 Openings) NECC



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer II (2 Openings available)*
Northern Essex Community College 
in Haverhill, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 02/28/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
NECC serves about 5,000 credit students each semester on two campuses located in the beautiful, historic Merrimack Valley region of northeast Massachusetts. Our suburban Haverhill campus sits on 106 acres near Kenoza Lake, and features a Technology Center and an award-winning Student One-Stop Center. Our urban campus in Lawrence occupies a number of buildings in the heart of downtown. Most recently, we have constructed a new 44,000 square foot health technologies facility, the Dr. Ibrahim El-Hefni Allied Health & Technology Center. Both campuses are a short drive to Boston and to the beaches and state parks along the coast.
The college has been building an organizational culture that values initiative and innovation, and seeks to identify and develop the strengths in students, faculty, staff, and programs in order to grow and improve. NECC is also committed to using evidence to guide planning and decision-making. These values are reflected in the use of Appreciative Inquiry for strategic planning and accreditation; in our investment in strengths-based, institution-wide professional development; and in our ten-year involvement as a Leader College in Achieving the Dream, a national network of community colleges dedicated to using data to close student achievement gaps.
We are also committed to the recruitment and retention of a diverse workforce that reflects the communities we serve. With over 40% Hispanic students, NECC was the first federally recognized Hispanic Serving Institution (HSI) in New England.
We seek leaders who are committed to the community college mission, actively engaged in promoting diversity, and prepared to use their unique strengths and innovation with the goal of student success.

*Job Description:
POSITION: Campus Police Officer II (2 Openings available): *40 hours per week; AFSCME Unit II Position
*Summary:* 
Northern Essex Community College (NECC) Department of Public Safety (DPS) is seeking applicants for police officer, CPO II. The current NECC Department of Public Safety was created in October 2018 and consists of a Chief, a Deputy Chief, a Communications Specialist and a contract security company that employs an account manager, several shift supervisors and approximately 20 patrol guards. The Department of Public Safety is now looking to add police officers into this hybrid agency that utilizes both police and security to bring the highest level of protection and service to the NECC community.
The successful candidate will be a valuable addition to this new, growing team of individuals who are working toward a department focused on protecting and serving our community utilizing the pillars of 21st century policing to guide the process. The candidate should have a passion for policing and be comfortable working in an ever-changing environment in the era of police reform
*RESPONSIBILITIES:*
Responsibilities may include, but are not limited to:

Contributing to the team effort of maintaining a presence in the community that helps to deter crime and provide support to citizens
Collaborating in building strong relationships with community members, upholding best practices of Community Oriented Policing
Acting as a police presence at major public events to ensure public safety
Identifying potential criminal activity or other hazardous situations and takes proper actions to protect citizens and property
Helping to secure crime scenes and process evidence 
Responding to calls for service; observing violations; sending referrals to the Dean of Students, making arrests or processing citations when necessary
Conducting investigations by gathering evidence and interviewing victims and witnesses
Documenting observations and actions by radioing information; completing reports
Participating in campus internal processes including, but not limited to hearings for campus code of conduct, Title IX, and Human Resources investigations
Testifying in court regarding criminal investigations and citations
Maintaining safe traffic conditions by monitoring and directing traffic; enforcing law and ordinances; investigating collisions on campus; reporting unsafe streets and facilities
Operating such equipment as two-way radios, teletypes, facsimile transmitters or receivers, base stations, public address system, emergency medical equipment, office machines, and firearms.
Performing related duties such as cooperating and sharing information with other agencies; notifying designated personnel of emergencies; writing reports such as activity reports, daily logs, investigative reports and stolen vehicle recovery reports; maintaining records on lost-and-found items, criminal records and files on known criminals; assisting in the evacuation of residents in fire drills; assisting in firefighting operations; administering first aid to injured persons; and raising and lowering flags.
Determining action to be taken on assignments by approving equipment to be used; determining the disposition of contraband; organizing searches for missing persons; arranging for the transportation or escort of prisoners; and determining whether fingerprints meet FBI standards for legibility.
Providing on-the-job training to subordinates personally or through referral to law enforcement educational programs to develop their technical skills.
Performing related administrative duties such as maintaining liaison with administrative personnel; conducting staff meetings; maintaining records; authorizing overtime; preparing periodic reports; issuing tools, supplies and equipment; and operating data processing terminals, photographic equipment and audio-visual equipment.
The Classification Specification is available at: http://www.mass.edu/shared/classificationspecs/specspers/Campus Police Officer.doc

*Requirements:
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS*:
Applicants must have at least (A) two years of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in a governmental police force or in law enforcement work, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below.
Substitutions:
An Associate's degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of one year of the required experience*
A Bachelor's degree or higher, with a major in police science, law enforcement, or criminal justice, may be substituted for the required experience*
* Experience toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.
*QUALIFICATIONS REQUIRED AT ALL LEVELS:*

Ability to supervise, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinate's training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary actions
Knowledge of techniques of conducting employee performance evaluations.
Providing on-the-job training to subordinates personally or through referral to law enforcement educational programs to develop their technical skills.
Perform related administrative duties such as maintaining liaison with administrative personnel, conducting staff meetings, maintaining records, authorizing overtime, preparing periodic reports, issuing tools, supplies and equipment, and operating data processing terminals, photographic equipment and audio-visual equipment.
Knowledge of the principles and procedures of police administration
Skill in operating photographic equipment
Ability to determine proper format and procedure for assembling items of information
*SPECIAL QUALIFICATIONS:*

Eligibility for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under MGL 22C Sec. 63
The ability to obtain and maintain certification developed by the Division of Police Certification and the MPTC
* PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Prior experience as a college police officer
Prior experience with police accreditation
Prior experience as an instructor for police officers in areas such as firearms, CPR/First Aid/First Responder
Prior experience managing parking and traffic
Prior experience as a community engagement or community policing officer
Prior experience as a field training officer
Prior experience as a police investigator
Understanding of Clery and Title IX regulations
Ability to speak Spanish
Ability to prepare written reports of investigations, maintain accurate records and analyze data.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices and 21st Century Policing standards
Working knowledge of the law of arrest and criminal procedure in lower courts.
*BACKGROUND CHECK:* Candidates will be required to pass a CORI and SORI check as a condition of employment.
*COVID-19 VACCINATION REQUIREMENT:*
Candidates for employment should be aware that all Northern Essex Community College students, faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January 3, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.

*Additional Information:
GRADE AND SALARY: *
$1,908.09 - $2,692.15 biweekly ($49,610.34 - $69,995.90 annually). Paygrade 17.
An appointment from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at Step I of the range. Complete fringe benefit package including competitive health insurance, dental insurance, basic life insurance, long-term disability insurance, paid sick, vacation and personal leave, educational benefits for employee/spouse/dependents, and excellent retirement benefits.
*ANTICIPATED START DATE: *ASAP

*Application Instructions:
TO APPLY:* To be considered for this position you must submit a cover letter & resume online.
* DEADLINE: *March 20, 2022
_*Northern Essex Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, gender identity, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, military service and national origin and any other protected class in its education programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the American with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statues and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. The following person has been designated to handle inquiries regarding Americans with Disabilities Act, the Rehabilitation Act and related statutes and regulations, Affirmative Action, non-discrimination policies, and Title IX compliance/sexual harassment: Assistant Director of Human Resources, Elizabete Trelegan B-219, 978-556-3928/ [email protected]. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action Officer/Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
Prospective employees are encouraged to review the College's Annual Security Report (ASR), in compliance with the Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Campus Crime Statistics Act, which can be found on the disclosure page of the College's website at: http://www.necc.mass.edu/clery*_


----------

